# Imanari Sig Request: 10,000 Credits



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, my last request was November 20th 2008 and it was:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/46815-sakuraba-sig-request.html


The Request:

I want a sick Imanari Sig please.


Pics: Found these ones but any good pics of him are fine




























Title: Ashikan Judan


Sub-Text: Masakazu Imanari


More Sub-Text: Bazza

Colors: Any colour


Size: 400 x 180

Avatar?: Not too fussed, if you can be bothered to throw one together then that's great but don't worry about it.


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll pump something out for you.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You can use if you want.. i just put something together..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's one:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's a couple I did, neither really worked out as I wanted,


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like em Toxic Good job bud..


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Fourth sig I've ever made, and quite a strange one at that (probably too strange).


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I can't see them right now cos I'm at work but I'll take a look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is one from me...Cheers!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice work everyone and thanks for your efforts.

Think I'm gonna go with NikosCC's but the were all good, I nearly went for Toxic's first one.

Reps to everyone and credits are on the way Nikos.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> Nice work everyone and thanks for your efforts.
> 
> Think I'm gonna go with NikosCC's but the were all good, I nearly went for Toxic's first one.
> 
> Reps to everyone and credits are on the way Nikos.


You didn't have to send me any credits bud..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You picked too early.

Here's the ones I made. I stole Nikos and Plazz's style lol.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I love all the fruity looking ones!


----------

